# The MBTI Types of Academic Disciplines



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

Over-generalizations of the cognitive functions shall be (changes can be made, but must be as 'general' as possible):

Fi - Self Values
Fe - Group Values
Ti - Subjective Reason
Te - Logical Inconsistencies 
Ni - Symbolism
Ne - Possibilities 
Se - Immediate sensations
Si - Past sensations 

Then I tried to apply these overgeneralizations to the definition of the field of study. 

Here is what I got: 

ENTP - Economics, Systems Sciences, Cybernetics, Philosophy
ENFP - International relations, Anthropology, Biology, Nutrition
INTP - Mathematics, Engineering
ESFJ - Social Work
ENFJ - Education 
ISFJ - Politics, Agriculture, Geography
ISTJ - Chemistry, History, Accounting
INFP - Psychology, Social Science
ISFP - Art, Music
ISTP - Law, Earth Sciences
ESTP - Sport Science, Physical Education, Biomechanics, Aerospace
ESFP - Journalism, Media, Entertainment, Architecture, Law Enforcement, Commerce
ESTJ - Medicine, Health Science, Military Science
INFJ - Management (Business), Environmental Studies, Cultural/Ethnic Studies
INTJ - Physics, IT
ENTJ - Archaeology, Political Science, Public Administration


What do you think they would be?


----------



## Skeletalz (Feb 21, 2015)

(General high school) physics and electronics/IT/programming are a few of the things I dont really like out of the technical subjects. My game is engineering and design I guess.


Here's me modding your list:
ENTP - Cybernetics, Philosophy, Physics, Science in general, Mathematics
ENFP - International relations, Anthropology, Biology, Nutrition
INTP - Mathematics, Philosophy, Chemistry
ESFJ/ENFJ - Social Work, Education, Psychology, Medicine, Pharmacy
ISFJ - Agriculture, Geography, Anthropology, Pharmacy, Medicine
ISTJ - History, Accounting, Science, Genetics, Biology, Sociology, Medicine
INFP - Psychology, Social Science, Genetics, Biology, Sociology, Literature
ISFP - Art, Music, Psychology, Literature
ISTP - Shop class , PE, Physics, Engineering, Design, Military, Medicine
ESTP - Sport Science, PE, Sports, Military, Medicine, Agriculture
ESFP - Entertainment, Acting, Sports, Cooking
ESTJ - Corporate synergy
INFJ - Environmental Studies, Cultural/Ethnic Studies, Anthropology, Sociology, Psychology
INTJ - Engineering, Politics, Design, Philosophy
ENTJ - Political Science, Public Administration

I havent met enough people to add more to this list, so a lot of the types are really underrepresented


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

@Skeletalz I was skeptical at first, but now looking at the definition, I think Design fits perfectly with Ni-Te. 
Everything else looks great, except I fail to see Medicine linking up to Se-Ti, I think it's more Te-Si. I mean with all the medical orthodoxy. (science or "practice" of treating illness). I would say that's either ISTJ or ESTJ. Still saying ESTP, is not far off point though.

*tips hat


----------



## Skeletalz (Feb 21, 2015)

AverOblivious said:


> @SkeletalzEverything else looks great, except I fail to see Medicine linking up to Se-Ti, I think it's more Te-Si. I mean with all the medical orthodoxy. (science or "practice" of treating illness). I would say that's either ISTJ or ESTJ. Still saying ESTP, is not far off point though.
> 
> *tips hat


When I put medicine for STPs I was thinking about more extreme and faster paced medicine or first aid like working in an ambulance or in the military as a medic, not the slow reception or checkup type of work. I got the idea from Grey's Anatomy where that Owen guy, who is most likely an ISTP, has a military background and then moves on to mostly running the emergency room or something along those lines, I dont follow the show that much.


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

Well, I am linking it all more to the general definition of Medicine myself, as trying to encompass its goals. But good job anyhow. @Skeletalz


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

Still need more inputs. Pls


----------



## Karolina (Sep 30, 2015)

ENTP - Political Science, Economics, Law, Architecture
ENFP - Political Science, Journalism
INTP - Mathematics, Physics, Geography, IT, Chemistry
ESFJ - Sociology, Economics, Commerce
ENFJ - Education, Medicine, Psychology, Nutrition, Environmental Studies, Biology
ISFJ - Literature, History, Health Science
ISTJ - Accounting, Public Administration, Chemistry, Economics, Military Science
INFP - Psychology, Literature, Linguistics, Religious Studies
ISFP - Art, Music, Literature
ISTP - Engineering, Physics, Mechanics, PE
ESTP - Commerce, Politics, Management, Law, PE
ESFP - Commerce, Media, Art, PE
ESTJ - Medicine, Health Science, Military Science, Public Administration
INFJ - Cultural/Ethnic Studies, Literature, Psychology, Biology, Philosophy
INTJ - Physics, IT, Geography, Linguistics, Philosophy, Chemistry
ENTJ - Political Science, History, Commerce, Media, Management

Some types were difficult to describe as disciplines, since I believe there aren't many academicians among e. g. ESFPs, ESFJs, ISTPs. or ESTPs. On the other hand, INTJ or INTP are both scientists and are probably highly represented in the most of theoretical fields, mainly natural sciences.

I'm an INTJ and study linguistics. We have to take literature classes, which I don't like, it's too emotional, subjective, artistic, we are often asked to think of the emotional effect of a passage, about the psychology behind it etc. It's mostly a Feeler who is "right" (i. e. closest to the teacher's or generally accepted explanation). I enjoy much more the linguistic part of it, structure of a language, language familiy relations, development of a language, ancient text, translatology, syntax, morphology etc.


----------



## bender477 (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm an infj but I would say my interests insofar as academic disciplines are really more intp/j. my practical concerns for a career include that it is challenging enough and gives me time to work on my own. the Fe comes out insofar as it's impt that I do socially useful work.

I dunno these lists seemed kinda typist to me. I really value a good hard analysis and most of the careers suggested for infjs on various m-b sites aren't that.


----------



## overtherainbow (Oct 16, 2015)

Depending on the list we are going by:

For AverOblivious' list, I prefer the options for the ENFP
For Skeletalz's list, I prefer the options for the ENFP and INFJ
For Karolina's list, I prefer the options for ENFJ

I myself am ENFP. My undergrad was in Religious Studies and International Development (heavy focus on anthropology and environmental studies). Currently doing a Masters in Theology, though it is definitely not a good fit for me. After I graduate I intend on taking a nutrition course as I want to work with people and help them. I am also wanting a job that has quite a bit of change in it and with something I am really passionate about as well.


----------



## sunnybecoming (Oct 13, 2011)

ENTP - Marketing, Law, Journalism
ENFP - Theatre, Journalism, Conversation Tutoring
INTP - Mathematics, Philosophy
ESFJ - Education, Nursing, Midwifery
ENFJ - Education, Social Work, Psychology, Art/Music Therapy, Sociology
ISFJ - Paralegal Studies, Administrative Assistant Diploma, Nursing, Dental Hygiene
ISTJ - Accounting, Food Inspection (Quality Control Officer), Auditing, Military, History
INFP - Psychology, Social Science, Dietetics
ISFP - Art, Music
ISTP - Car mechanics, Electrician Certificate, Plumbing Certificate, Construction
ESTP - Sport Science, Physical Education, Law Enforcement
ESFP - Entertainment, Performing Arts
ESTJ - Business Administration, Law
INFJ - Environmental Studies, Cultural/Ethnic Studies, Theology, Counselling, Dietetics, English/Creative Writing
INTJ - Physics, Financial Planning, Law, Philosophy, Microbiology/Immunology, Financial Planning
ENTJ - Political Science, Public Administration, Business Administration, Law


----------



## katemess (Oct 21, 2015)

Politics and law for ENTPs too. The verbal Houdinis.


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

bender477 said:


> I'm an infj but I would say my interests insofar as academic disciplines are really more intp/j. my practical concerns for a career include that it is challenging enough and gives me time to work on my own. the Fe comes out insofar as it's impt that I do socially useful work.
> 
> I dunno these lists seemed kinda typist to me. I really value a good hard analysis and most of the careers suggested for infjs on various m-b sites aren't that.


Oh, in a way, it is just encompassing the definition for the career path or discipline itself. So, Physics would be something like


> The branch of science concerned with the nature and properties of matter and energy.


That seems to me to be an Ni-dom description, and possibly Te. Looking further into the studies I would categorize it as the same. Not subbranches of Physics though.

Anyway, I noticed something peculiar, that certain figures Einstein, Newton had xNTP personalities and made huge discoveries in these Ni/Ne fields, and they gravitated toward these fields labelled "Ni". So that was interesting. They also had Mathematics, but Physics was their real game.

This is different from what MBTI types threads did by listing out personality traits and figuring which career paths fit them, but by looking at which field has what personality motif, and seeing how people interact or gravitate toward them, with their personalities.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

You totally nailed it for Ni. OMG, that is me!


----------



## fuliajulia (Jun 29, 2013)

As an INFJ my official opinion is meh.


----------



## Another Lost Cause (Oct 6, 2015)

I read somewhere that there is a sizeable segment of aerospace engineering majors who are INFP. I think Homer Hickman, who wrote October Sky, a novel about his inspirations for going into that field, might be an INFP.


----------



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

I really enjoyed Economics in high school. I think it's Te. Focus on real world applications and stuff. Ne/Ti would be more suited to Math and Computer Science in my opinion. Abstract logic. Literature was my favorite, I would say it's Fi but perhaps I'm being biased. I liked Chemistry and History as well. I think Physical Education/Sport Science is Si instead of Se.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

History, since it involves people, seems Fe. But the more you think about it, it's so much more Te. History is there to understand the logical path mostly, not to understand people. In fact, people are almost always misrepresented, built to seem like a hero or a renaissance man, when typically the people in history are average joes who had goals in life. With of course the exception of some major heroes of history, likes MLK. But for the most part, majoring in history means learning a vast amount of logical information in comparison to humanistic information. There can be an obvious adoration for history, but truly it's a limited fascination for those who care mostly about people.


----------



## Beansprout (Oct 22, 2015)

*Academic Disciplines for ISTPs;

Research Science:*


*[*] Zoology, marine biology, conservation biology, geology, meteorology - climatology, astrology, palaeontology, archaeology (an art, but it is like a science);*
The things I picture these careers having in common is that they enable travel, adventure, the outdoors, observation of the natural world, resolving natural systems (most natural sciences involve a lot of cycles - in my mind, the natural world can basically be viewed as a enormous, complex system/machine), lots of data analysis using statistical programs - which I thoroughly enjoy, either working entirely independently or working independently as part of a research group - both options probably are attractive to ISTPs, you aren't locked in to anything - most projects to end with a conclusion and then you can progress to exploring the next idea on that particular research area or you can change to an entirely new project, you have flexible working hours. 


 *Cellular biochemistry and molecular biology, chemistry, physiology, pharmacology*
Less outdoors but again, they are dynamic, you look at systems, resolve mechanism, you need to understand the machines you are using so you can manipulate the settings and troubleshoot, there is more data analysis involved. I also just think of cells as little machines. 


*Applied Science:*


 *Geology, meteorology, agricultural science, conservation biology, chemistry (viticulture, for example), horticulture;*
Again, these deal with solid facts and observations, they involve strategic planning, they are fairly outdoors, you do not deal with the same project everyday for the ten years and it is applied science which I think interests most ISTPs - they love application more than just knowledge for the sake of knowledge. In addition, these careers probable involve deadlines (geology certainly does) but this isn't a bad thing if you are able to perceive it as competing with yourself, challenging yourself - it can be a bit stressful but in a healthy kind of way. 


*Statistics*
Applied mathematics - what could be better? Obviously statistics can be manipulated to mean a lot of different things, but it is used in basically every kind of discipline - science, business, economics, psychology, humanities... It deals with data that is collected from the real world so you do feel like you are dealing with something tangible. 

*Engineering and Design*


 *Engineering (civil, mechanical, chemical, electrical), architecture, landscape design;*
This is all about making things perform to their optimal efficiency - it is about going in and changing things so they work better but to be able to make positive changes, you need to understand the system. Sometimes I think I would like to be an architect so that I could design buildings that were functional, minimalist, filled with light and required as little energy as possible to regulate temperature and what not. 

Basically, I think anything that involves;

- the real world or tangible things - anything that is a system
- is dynamic so you don't do the same thing everyday 
- you being your own boss
- manipulation it so you can establish cause and effect (research)
- anything that give you the freedom to try and optimise efficiency and make improvements
- allowing you to engage with like minded people 
- doesn't have rules and regulations/restrictions that doesn't make sense to the individual
- use concise, scientific language

These kinds of work environments are ideal for ISTPs in my opinion and I would love to do any of these things!


----------



## Elaihr (Jun 24, 2015)

It's funny that not many seem to think of INTJs as doctors... My father who's an INTJ is a doctor in intensive care and anaesthesia. In their working place many of them have taken different personality tests as a part of some project, and the majority of them are INTJ, with some ENTJ, ISTJ and I think some INTPs, plus actually some INFJs. Mostly NJs, anyway, not many SPs.


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

Elaihr said:


> It's funny that not many seem to think of INTJs as doctors... My father who's an INTJ is a doctor in intensive care and anaesthesia. In their working place many of them have taken different personality tests as a part of some project, and the majority of them are INTJ, with some ENTJ, ISTJ and I think some INTPs, plus actually some INFJs. Mostly NJs, anyway, not many SPs.


INFJs were overrepresented alongside ESTJs in a research study over a population of Medical students. So Te and Ni, both seem to do good in Medicine. With that logic, INTJs would also do pretty spectacular.

though, i guess i was trying to find the personification of a subject, and apply MBTI to it. see how that goes. If that is true, then we would have all sorts of Beebian attractions and repulsions to a subject, and it would usually involve our shadow functions (i.e. INTPs attracted to ENTJ fields) . It could also be anima and animus, but that would start to become a bit farfetched, and like INTP-ESFJ would be an anima-animus connection, which pretty much means any type could be attracted/repulsed by any subject (i.e. INTP attracted to ESFJ social work field, and shadow INTJ field of Physics), when there needs to be more patterns than that. )


----------



## Elaihr (Jun 24, 2015)

AverOblivious said:


> INFJs were overrepresented alongside ESTJs in a research study over a population of Medical students. So Te and Ni, both seem to do good in Medicine. With that logic, INTJs would also do pretty spectacular.
> 
> though, i guess i was trying to find the personification of a subject, and apply MBTI to it. see how that goes. If that is true, then we would have all sorts of Beebian attractions and repulsions to a subject, and it would usually involve our shadow functions (i.e. INTPs attracted to ENTJ fields) . It could also be anima and animus, but that would start to become a bit farfetched, and like INTP-ESFJ would be an anima-animus connection, which pretty much means any type could be attracted/repulsed by any subject (i.e. INTP attracted to ESFJ social work field, and shadow INTJ field of Physics), when there needs to be more patterns than that. )


Aha, that makes sense. It's nice to see that I wasn't completely off in my observations, despite them not being scientific at all (after all, I had just asked my father about the results in his working place - which is only one hospital). Either way, the study you mention didn't seem to think of SPs as the most common medical students either (I'm not sure who in this thread wrote that SPs would be common as doctors, but there were some at least), which I'm glad was confirmed, because it didn't make much sense to me. 

Of course, I'm only basing this on the ESFPs and ISTP I know in person - and if they were doctors I'd rather do surgery on myself, thank you very much. Even without anaesthesia. The results would probably be better anyway, as the ESFPs I know could very well get a sudden urge to add some random aesthetical improvements here and there (ew, blood stains on my clothes, better empty her of blood so that won't happen again) and the ISTP would probably turn me into a cyborg.

And anyway, I like your idea, it's interesting! It's especially interesting to read about what people think of ENFPs, my ENFP seem to have a tendency towards sociology, political sciences and the likes. Basically stuff where he can study how the world should be ruled. He claims Ne would be the best and most important function in a world leader, because Ne dominants just know everything that's actually right. Are ENTPs a bit more humble or is this kind of self-image common in Ne-users in general?


----------



## Shade (Oct 11, 2013)

I dislike stereotyping, but as an INFP who just started studying psychology I can't really reject the premise...


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

Elaihr said:


> And anyway, I like your idea, it's interesting! It's especially interesting to read about what people think of ENFPs, my ENFP seem to have a tendency towards sociology, political sciences and the likes. Basically stuff where he can study how the world should be ruled. He claims Ne would be the best and most important function in a world leader, because Ne dominants just know everything that's actually right. Are ENTPs a bit more humble or is this kind of self-image common in Ne-users in general?


I wouldn't say all ENTPs are definitely humble, and some have similar views as to ENFPs. I guess ENTPs may express themselves in different ways. I've noticed usually, it's less about what's right and wrong for the ENTPs and others, but more what's deemed verifiable through reasoning (whether personal or logical). Either can be humble or self-empowering.


----------

